# store owner shoots/kills man stealing hatchet



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://ccwsafe.com/blog/29696

Link takes you to attorney's opinion about the shooting, laws involved and links in article to the news of the actual shooting, plus the store security video of the shooting.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

For a $16.00 _hatchet_?
Oh, please...

Were I on the jury, the storekeeper would hang.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

He might get away with it for a couple of reasons.
He's a politician
His attorney may be able to convince a judge or jury that the shoplifter was armed with a deadly weapon & the shooter was "in fear of his life."


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Florida Grand Jury Indicts Lakeland City Commissioner for Second-Degree Murder in Shoplifter Shooting

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...-second-degree-murder-in-shoplifter-shooting/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I think that's appropriate.


----------

